# Hardware apps (smartphone peripherals)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hardware apps (smartphone peripherals).



> *Apps are not just software anymore! The interesting new field of hardware apps, or smartphone peripherals, is under development.*


-- Tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I wish they would make an app that would cause your phone to grow hands and massage your back and neck!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> I wish they would make an app that would cause your phone to grow hands and massage your back and neck!


Didn't you hear? There is a robot for that - check out the Robots thread in the Random forum. You might even be able to get a shampoo!

-- Tom


----------

